# Hunter/Jumper show turnout?



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

The local pleasure show I compete in is doing a hunter show this weekend, and I'm gonna be trying it out. It's my first hunter show, so I'm not really sure what turnout is expected from me and the horse. We're doing flat and fence classes, and it's just a schooling show, so I'm hoping it won't be too strict, but I want me and the horse to look our best. 

The horse is definitely not a hunter type, so please keep his 'special' grooming needs in mind- he's a 17.1 heavily feathered draft with a mane that comes down to his chest. He's also a woolly mammoth right now with a full beard :lol:

I want to try to clip him, his breed standards say nothing trimmed below the elbow or stifle, and manes left to grow as long as naturally possible(no cutting the mane AT ALL for him). What should I focus on trimming? His tail is extremely thick, I usually plait the top, is this good? The mane is too long to put into the tiny braids, we usually put him in 3-5 straight braids for pleasure shows, if we do a running braid we have to part it on both sides. So is a double running braid preferable over straight braids?

Also, what color saddle pad should we use? His new trial saddle just came in this weekend, and we'll be using a black thinline pad to fill in his wither deficit, I have a white wool numnah(little bit small, but servicable), but saddle and thinline pad are black, should try to get a black pad to match? I also have access to a full, thin black pad(older, nice but slightly faded), or a very nice fluffy wool swallowtail pad with gold trimming(I think it's probably way too fancy for this show...)

And for me, I have a black jacket with baby blue inner lining, sleeveless ratcatcher shirt(my shoulders were too big for a sleeved shirt), beige or white breeches, and black tall boots. Helmet and mesh hair bun are black, hair bun has a modest, flat, black ribbon on top. Any of this sound unnacceptable? I have a pin for my throat, but it's not exactly a stock pin lol, it's a silver bar with a couple small fake opals, should I wear it, or best to go without?

Also, anyone have any tips about courtesy in the ring? Because of the horse's size, and just how he moves, he trots quite a bit faster than all the other horses, so I'm basically constantly scoping out where I can pass others, and where to cut across the arena. I don't really think I should call out whenever I pass someone, when I've shown here before there have been upwards of 25 horses in the ring at times, no one would ever shut up if they announced every pass :lol: 
Sorry for the huge pile of questions, I just don't want to embarass myself. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

If you need pictures of anything to judge whether it's acceptable or not, just let me know


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Firstly, I'll say because this is a local show there is no reason to worry about turnout too much  So long as you are presentable, I'm sure you'll be fine.

When I would show my gelding in rated shows it was hunter braids, plaited tail, everything clipped. But that's obviously not the look you're going for xD I think what you've described is fine--again, this is just a local show, and I'm sure the judges will be willing to excuse fuzziness based on breed standard  

Between running and straight braids, I'd definitely suggest running.

As far as the pad, a plain white saddle pad like this -->









Is what you should be using. Picture courtesy of Dover 

In regards to your turnout... beige breeches, not white. Also, no on hair bun. You should be wearing a hairnet with your hair tucked up into your helmet.
Stock pins are sort of "out" these days, what's in is embroidery. If you have time to get your shirt/neck thingie embroidered (and that's something you're even interested in xD) I'd do that. If not, I'd say wear the stock pin for a more polished look.


In regards to courtesy... I really have no clue :O I've never shown with a draft horse before! Good luck, and let us know how it goes


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

Argh... the dreaded hairnet... I have one and I'll use it, but it looks so bad on me. I have light blonde hair, and blonde eyebrows, and then you see black netting peeking out around my ears(and I rain bobby pins as I walk lol). It's a fight getting all my hair tucked up under my helmet, it likes to slide out the front over my eyes(I have really long hair)
I've never seen embroidery...but I really like the idea of it~ Seems a little bit more customizable than a stock pin. I don't think I have time before this show, but I think I'll be checking around to see if anyone near me will do it.


----------



## Cimarron (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not super familiar with ring rules, but the ones I do know are mentioned here
How to Follow Arena Etiquette While Horseback Riding: 7 Steps

wikihow can be helpful sometimes!!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I just tried on my hairnet, to make sure it wasn't ripped or anything...and I think I'm gonna have to go with the bun...I hadn't actually used a hairnet since last winter, and even then it was a bit of a tight fit getting all my hair in. Now my helmet is raised up a good 2 inches by the sheer volume of hair, I can fit 4 fingers on the sides of my head from where the tops of my ears end to where the helmet begins, when it's usually about 1.5- 2 fingers...Long hair woes lol.
And thank you for the ring etiquette link, I was just a bit leery of going of on my own and googling things without having much of an idea.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't know if you have time to visit a tack store, but they do make blond hairnets  

I have thick hair and usually have to get creative. But, again, this isn't a rated show, so I wouldn't worry too much. So long as you look presentable, I'm sure it'll be fine 

Do you have a trainer? You could always chat with them about suggestions for a person who embroiders. That's how I found mine ^^


----------



## Asimina (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll try fiddling around with it, hopefully I can deflate the bubble head thing I have going on right now. There's usually an on-site tack sale that has really nice prices, if I can get the hairnet working I'll try to get a blonde one from them.
I do have a trainer, I'll definitely ask her. I also know a couple people who work as tailors, so I'll check with them. Worse comes to worst, I guess I'll be teaching myself how to embroider lol, I actually really like how the embroidery looks.


----------

